# Parachutist Fitness Test?



## chrisf (6 Jul 2008)

(I appolgise that this has nothing to do with basic training, but it has to do with fitness, so if anyone would like to move this thread, feel free to do so)

After searching the forums, and poking around on the DIN, I can't seem to find a conclusive answer...

After being repeatedly set back by a number of injuries in the last year, I need to set myself a fitness goal to re-achieve (say by September) and stick to, so I've decided that the parachutist fitness test should be reasonable enough (Plus in the long term, might even result in a jump course).

That being said, despite searching, I can't seem to the requirements for the test itself... anyone care to fill me in? Beyond that, for a jump course, how much beyond the fitness test would people recommend for a "comfortable" go of it?


----------



## Haggis (6 Jul 2008)

Even with beer mixed in, my Google-fu is strong.

Try this:  http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/fitness/tasks_e.asp


----------



## chrisf (6 Jul 2008)

Ah. I appolgise for missing that.... though I've got wine mixed in.

Thanks.


----------



## chrisf (6 Jul 2008)

Huh. That's actually much less hard then expected. Thanks again.


----------



## Haggis (6 Jul 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Huh. That's actually much less hard then expected. Thanks again.



It's the MINIMUM standard.

In my Company I pick the fittest soldier, mimimums be damned, because s/he stands the best chance of surviving the course.  Outside the SF community these days, Basic Para vacancies are rare and I will not waste one on a marginal (yet minimal) candidate.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jul 2008)

Link, and good advice, given.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

